# Region mit LEICHTEN Trails für Anfänger gesucht! Keine Knochenbrecher bitte!



## *DIRTPLOW* (15. Dezember 2010)

Servus Leute!

Meine Freundin und ich fahren jetzt seit gut einem Jahr MTB (beide All-Mountain, 140mm FW). Wir haben dieses jahr im August Bike-Urlaub im Vinschgau ind Südtirol gemacht. Die Region ist ja wirklich sehr schön und wird bei Kennern und Könnern bestimmt zu Recht gehypt.

Wir waren in Tarsch/Latsch in einer richtig guten Bikerpension und soweit war eigentlich auch alles TOP...

Als wir uns dann jedoch am ersten Tag auf den Trail gewagt haben (Jägersteig) kam die Ernüchterung.... Rechts und links des Weges ging es teilweise supersteil hinunter (ich weiß: das kann schon mal vorkommen in den Bergen ), dicke, fette Brocken im Weg und vor unserem geistigen Auge spielten sich folgende Szenen ab:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5lhnr0DM04"]YouTube        - Bad Mountain Bike Crash!!![/nomedia] 

Zudem hatten wir auf den weiteren Trails mit absolut verblockten und unfahrbaren Passagen zu kämpfen die eher Frust statt Lust hervorriefen. An manchen Tagen haben wir die Bikes mehr geschoben als gefahren...
Der Monte Sole Trail auf den Annaberger Böden z.b. war zwar wirklich klasse, allerdings für uns auch nur zu ca. 70 % fahrbar.

Der viel gepriesene "Flow" der Trails im Vinschgau blieb uns weitestgehend verwährt...

Am letzten Tag des Urlaubs stürzte meine Freundin dann auf einem dieser dämlichen Felsblocktrails (Lottersteig) und zog sich einen schön komplizierten Bänderriss am rechten Sprunggelenk zu...

Ihr seht, wir hatten uns etwas anderes unter "Flow" vorgestellt... Ein paar schöne Wurzelteppiche und Steine dürfen es schon sein, aber doch bitte keine Hinkelsteine...

Technisch sind wir natürlich Anfänger und nur Mittelgebirge gewohnt (Teutoburger Wald / Wiehengebirge), aber gibt es nicht irgendwo schöne, flowige, kilometerlange aber auch schnelle Trails ohne "Akrobat auf dem Hochseil Gefühl", wo man nicht Angst vor Stürzen wie im Video oben haben muss, oder Obelix zum Versetzen von Hinkelsteinen mit auf die Tour nehmen muss???

Danke im Voraus für Eure Tipps und Grüße,

Nico


----------



## Moon_68 (15. Dezember 2010)

Servus,

ich glaube, ihr habt euch einfach nur die falschen Routen ausgewählt. Auch im Vinschgau muss man keine Knochenbrechertrails fahren. Fahrt ruhig wieder in die Region. Meine Frau und ich haben damals auch dort das Biken angefangen und sind nicht mehr davon losgekommen. 

Auch muss man nicht alles fahren. Man kann auch ein Stück schieben. Es gibt keine Wertungspunkte für so etwas. 

Hier sind super Führer für die Region, die auch realistisch die Trails nach Schwierigkeitsgrad einstufen:

http://www.amazon.de/Bikeline-MountainBikeGuide-Vinschgau-S%C3%BCdtirol-L%C3%A4nder/dp/3850001709

Falls ihr mit GPS fahrt gibt es realistische Einschätzungen auch auf www.bike-gps.de vom Stanciu. Freie GPS-Portale würde ich erst einaml nicht wählen, weil die Fahrer sehr unterschiedlich die Trails einstufen.

Es kommt also auf die Routenwahl an, egal wohin ihr fahrt, und nicht auf die Region.

Ein flow-Trail im Vinschgau bzw. Engadin wäre zum Beispiel vom Pas da Costainas runter nach Sur En. Anschließend wieder übers Val Uina (schieben) zurück ins Vinschgau. Traumtour! Hat aber von Glurns als Rundtour aus knapp 3.000 HM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Dirtplow,

ich war diesen Sommer mit einer Mädels-Gruppe im Engadin (Pontresina/St. Moritz/Livigno). Dort gibt es eine schier endlose Anzahl an "Flow"-Trails, die sogar als Mtb-Wege ausgeschildert und kartiert sind. In diesem Fall allerdings nichts mit Hinkelsteinen oder ähnlichem im Weg, sondern sehr gepflegte Wege, die teilweise sogar frisch mit Sand bestreut waren, und auf denen es maximal Steinchen aber keine Steine gab. Auf der Art von Trails sollte man auch als Anfänger schönen Flow erleben und nebenbei sogar noch Zeit finden, die Landschaft genießen zu können. Und die ist dort unten wirklich atemberaubend! Das findet man allerdings vor allem, wenn man den Mtb-Markierungen folgt 
Wie überall in den Bergen findet man auch in der Gegend um Pontresina verblockte, technische, steile oder ausgesetzte Trails. Manchmal auch alles zusammen. 
Deswegen würde ich ganz pauschal das Fazit ziehen: 
Wenn man leichte Touren sucht, wir man wahrscheinlich fast überall in den Alpen solche auch finden. Gerade die offiziell ausgeschilderten Routen sind meistens eher leicht und auch für Anfänger zu fahren. Wenn man sich die Routentipps der Cracks raussucht, sollte man als Anfänger eben vielleicht doch besser Obelix dabei haben . Ihr hattet wohl im Vinschgau einfach nur Pech bei der Routenwahl, oder seid falsch beraten worden. Komisch eigentlich, dass die Leute in der Bikerpension euch nicht ein paar Tipps geben konnten, wo ihr auf eure Ansprüche ausgelegt "Flow" finden könnt. 

Bei so einem Trail wie auf dem Video hätte ich übrigens gar keine Skrupel, zu schieben, selbst wenn der Trail neben dem Abhang noch so einfach ist! Deswegen muss man sich nicht schlecht fühlen, und sich auch nicht die Tour verderben lassen. In einem Hochgebirge muss man eben schon mal mit solchen Passagen rechnen, wenn man in die höhergelegenen Regionen vordringen will, und sich nicht nur in den Tälern rumtreiben will. 

Ist eben auch irgendwie eine Sache der Einstellung. Ich habe ziemlich fiese Höhenangst und gerade solche Sachen mit "Akrobat auf dem Hochseil Gefühl", wie du es so schön nennst, finde ich auch nicht gerade angenehm. Aber mittlerweile habe ich gelernt, solche Stellen eher als Herausforderung zu sehen, anstatt als Ärgernis. Schließlich bringt es einen auch irgendwie weiter, wenn man's geschafft hat... Also wenn im nächsten Urlaub doch mal wieder Hinkelsteine neben Abgründen liegen: Nicht ärgern lassen, sondern drüber schmunzeln, eine kurze Wanderung einlegen, und auf den Tag freuen, an dem ihr irgendwann auch das mal fahren könnt 

Gruß,
scylla


----------



## biker1200 (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bei dem Video rutschte mir schon vor dem Crash das Herz in die Hose.
Das würde ich im Leben nicht fahren. Habe auch die Höhenangst, aber auch ohne würde mir so eine Tour keinen Spaß machen.

Finde das Thema gut, da ich auch auf der Suche nach einem schönen Bikeurlaub für 2011 bin. Bis jetzt habe ich Schenna oder Oberstdorf ins Auge gefasst.

VG
Eric


----------



## Moon_68 (15. Dezember 2010)

Naja, der Crash in dem Video ist einzig und allein auf Dummheit zurück zu führen. Der Weg ist ja nicht schwer, aber so ausgesetzt, dass man ihn einfach nicht fährt. Egal wie gut man selber fahren kann oder meint es zu können. Verstand sollte man schon haben, wenn man im Gebirge unterwegs ist.

Sucht mal hier im Forum nach dem Thema McDonalds-Manager und tödlicher Absturz. Die Leute überschätzen sich einfach. Alles masters of the universe...


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (15. Dezember 2010)

Moin zusammen!

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich möchte auf keinen Fall den Vinschgau verteufeln! Natürlich waren auch einige, sehr gute fahrbare Trails dabei!  Meistens waren es jedoch immer nur "Abschnitte" der Trails, welche fahrbahr waren... Zu oft hatte man gerade das Grinsen im Gesicht, als das es dann wieder hieß: "Mist, da vorne müssen wir schon wieder schieben!" Ehrlich gesagt war das super nervig... Wir wollen genau das von scylla beschriebene: einfach mal "durchfahren ohne nachzudenken", flowige, interessante Abfahrten, bei denen man sich auch noch auf andere Dinge konzentieren kann als aufs Bremsen und schieben... 

Also ich fahre mit GPS (Edge 705) und habe mir vorher Touren aus der MB draufgezogen. Als wir gemerkt haben, dass die zu schwer sind, haben wir ein paar geführte Touren mitgemacht. Das war ja auch alles schön und gut, aber selbst die Guides mussten recht oft absteigen, obwohl die schon sehr fit im Umgang mit dem MTB waren. Unser Gastwirt (auch erfahrener Guide) kannte sich super aus und hat uns auch Touren für Anfänger gegeben... Aber entwender sind wir grottige Fahrer (was ich nicht glaube, denn wir sind einigen, angeblich "erfahrenen" Tourteilnehmern locker davon gefahren), oder der Vinschgau ist überwiegend schon technisch anspruchsvoll.. Genau das ist zumindest mein Empfinden!

Das was du, scylla, beschrieben hast, hört sich wirklich interessant an! Hast du da auch einen Tipp für eine Unterkunft?


----------



## Moon_68 (15. Dezember 2010)

Nur noch eins dazu: ihr seid in der Natur und im Gebirge unterwegs. Dort hat es immer ganz viele Facetten. Und nicht alles glauben, was in den Bike-Bravos gehyped wird.


----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2010)

*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich möchte auf keinen Fall den Vinschgau verteufeln! Natürlich waren auch einige, sehr gute fahrbare Trails dabei!  Meistens waren es jedoch immer nur "Abschnitte" der Trails, welche fahrbahr waren... Zu oft hatte man gerade das Grinsen im Gesicht, als das es dann wieder hieß: "Mist, da vorne müssen wir schon wieder schieben!" Ehrlich gesagt war das super nervig... Wir wollen genau das von scylla beschriebene: einfach mal "durchfahren ohne nachzudenken", flowige, interessante Abfahrten, bei denen man sich auch noch auf andere Dinge konzentieren kann als aufs Bremsen und schieben...
> 
> ...




Wenn man als Mittelgebirgs-Biker ins Hochgebirge kommt, muss man seine Einstellung beim Biken erst mal gründlich überdenken. Im Mittelgebirge kann man 50-60 km auf schmalen Wegen rumfahren, ohne ein einziges Mal absteigen zu müssen. Im Hochgebirge wird das nicht passieren, es sein denn man hält sich in den tieferen Regionen auf. Die ganze Landschaft und damit auch die Trails sind dort eben extremer und fordernder als im Mittelgebirge. Das sollte euch bewusst sein, wenn ihr das nächste Mal in die Alpen fahrt!
Schiebepassagen sind dort einfach an der Tagesordnung, oftmals selbst für erfahrene, gute Fahrer. Der Unterschied zwischen Flachland-Gewächsen (zähle mich selbst dazu ) und hochgebirgserfahrenen Bikern ist oftmals nicht wie oft die Leute absteigen, sondern ob sie es als nervig und ärgerlich oder als normal empfinden. Selbst auf gepflegten und gut ausgebauten "Flowtrails" wird man mal das ein- oder andere Stück finden, das einfach zu steil ist, oder wo es doch mal kurz an einem Abhang vorbei geht. Schieben und tragen gehört eben besonders in den richtigen Bergen auch irgendwie zum Biken dazu. Das muss man auch erst mal lernen und sich dran gewöhnen. Irgendwann findet man's nicht mehr schlimm und schmunzelt zu Hause dann über Leute, die sich aufregen, wenn man auf dem Hometrail mal kurz über einen Baumstamm klettern muss 

In Pontresina waren wir über ein langes Wochenende im Hotel Palü einquartiert. Die Atmosphäre ist total nett und Bikerfreundlich (der Inhaber fährt selbst Mtb, und das nicht schlecht) und das Hotel ist auch klasse, allerdings muss man beim Anblick der Rechnung starke Nerven haben 
Ich würde dir empfehlen, für eine Unterkunft eher in Richtung Italien /Livigno zu schauen. Sollte wesentlich günstiger sein.


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Dezember 2010)

Servus!
Einfachere Trails gäbe es auch in den Kitzbüheler Alpen, wobei sich deine Definition von einfachen Trails sehr nach S0 (schmaler Forstweg) anhört. Rein vom Gelände her sind die "Grasberge" der Kitzbüheler Alpen ganz gut. Es gibt aber keine 5km Trails ohne absteigen und perfekter Forstwegauffahrt in mehrfacher Ausführung.

Wenn man so viel Wert auf technisches Fahren legt, würde ich eher ein Komplettpaket mit Guide buchen. Da gibt es fertige Pakete im Internet. Die genannte Region Vinschgau ist eigentlich ein kleines Mekka in unserem Sport.

Ich würde dir eine Region mit Bikeschule empfehlen oder irgendwas mit dem Titel: Divascamp oder so: http://www.bikeacademy.at/cms/index.php?id=36&L=0. ... und ein Fahrtechniktraining bringt in jedem Fall etwas. Mache ich übrigens als "älterer" Hase auch zum Saisonstarte, dass ich grundlegende Übungen nach der Winterpause trainiere um wieder in den Bewegungsablauf hinein zu finden bzw. gewisse Dinge wieder bewußter mache.


----------



## Moon_68 (15. Dezember 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Divascamp oder so.


 
omfg


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (15. Dezember 2010)

Werde ich meiner Freundin mal empfehlen... Aber ich denke weder sie noch ich brauchen bikende Divas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Dezember 2010)

*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> Werde ich meiner Freundin mal empfehlen... Aber ich denke weder sie noch ich brauchen bikende Divas...


Man muss ja auch nicht das Divascamp nehmen.

Auf jeden Fall tust dich einfacher, wenn ihr ein paar Tage mit Unterstützung herum fahrt, die Guids euch Strecken zeigen, die eurem Können entsprechen. Muß man ja nicht die ganze Woche mit einem Guide durch die Berge ziehen, aber 2 bis 3 Tage bringen euch ganz bestimmt weiter.


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Dezember 2010)

... und noch etwas: Es gibt Hotels, die sich auf sowas spezialisiert haben und da ist der Guide auch inklusive: http://www.bike-holidays.com/

Ich war selber im Hotel Jonathan: http://www.hotel-jonathan.com/de/bike/mountainbike.html - ich war begeistert und es gibt dort auch einfach Trails. Ich war dort im Rahmen einer Ausbildung und würde in dieser Gegend auf jeden Fall einen Guide empfehlen, weil es unendlich viele kleine Trails durch die Obstgärten gibt und es auch in den mittleren Höhenlagen nicht zu schwierige Trails gibt. Mir hat es dort ausgezeichnet gefallen. Wobei "nicht zu schwierig" relativ ist. Haben wir doch einen ganzen Nachmittag damit verbraten eine einzelne Stelle rauf zu fahren.












... ist netter runter als rauf.

Hier das Album: http://picasaweb.google.com/104337400627205816356/MTBGuideNatzSudtirol#


----------



## allert (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Dirtplow,

mit der Region Livigno hat Scylla völlig recht. Dort hat es tolle Flowtrails, die extra für Biker angelegt wurden. Zum Beispiel den Passo Trela oder den Trail ins Valle dell Mine. Super Flow und eine Aussicht, die fast nicht zu übertreffen ist. Und zu guter letzt kann man sogar im Bikepark fahren ohne gleich nen Downhiller zu brauchen. Die einfachen Lines sind echt toll.

Als Hotel kann ich das Hotel Astoria (www.hastoria.it) empfehlen. Die Besitzer sind selbst Bikeguides und haben super Tipps parat. Auch preislich ist das alles kein Vergleich zur Schweiz.

Viel Spaß

Steffen


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (15. Dezember 2010)

Wir werden bestimmt noch mal in den Vinschgau fahren!  Äußerst empfehlenswert ist übrigens die Pension Sachsalber in Tarsch / Latsch, www.pension-sachsalber.com

Der Chef Roman ist MTBler mit Leib und Seele und kennt dort jeden Flecken!

Bei bikeholidays waren uns die "Pauschalangebote" einfach zu teuer. Einen Fahrtechnikkurs haben wir schon zweimal mitgemacht, es ist jetzt also nicht so das wir gar nichts auf die Reihe bekommen. Nichts desto trotz habe ich gesehen was andere auf ihren Bikes können und beherrschen, so dass ich uns gerne in die Kategorie Basic / Anfänger einordnen würde, auch wenn der ein oder andere sich mit unserem "Können" vielleicht sogar als fortgeschritten bezeichnen würde... 

Aber egal, in erster Linie ging es mir um Alternativen leichteren Anspruchs zum Vinschgau. Habe mir gerade mal die Region Graubünden / Engadin / St. Moritz angeschaut. Sieht vielversprechend aus!  Die Preise allerdings nicht...


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (15. Dezember 2010)

Hi allert! Wie weit ist denn die Region um Graubünden entfernt? Ist die Schweiz quasi um die Ecke? Bin geographisch gerade nicht im Bilde..


----------



## Interwoven (15. Dezember 2010)

Abo weil interessant,  bin gerade am Engadin dran für nächstes Jahr, und werde später was produktives zu beitragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2010)

*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> Hi allert! Wie weit ist denn die Region um Graubünden entfernt? Ist die Schweiz quasi um die Ecke? Bin geographisch gerade nicht im Bilde..



Livigno ist quasi direkt hinter der Grenze zur Schweiz. 
Wir sind von Pontresina mal für einen Tag nach Livigno rüber-geshuttelt worden. Mit dem Kleinbus+Hänger mit Bikes hat's nicht viel länger als eine Stunde gedauert. 

Deswegen war auch meine Empfehlung: Unterkunft in Italien (günstiger). Für Touren kann man jeder Zeit problemlos rüber ins schweizerische Engadin. Die Hotels dort sind Biker zumindest gewöhnt oder haben sich sogar auf Bike-Urlauber spezialisiert. Sollte also kein Problem sein, einen Shuttel aufzutreiben 
Und als "Goodie" gibt's obendrauf noch den Mottolino-Bikepark in Livigno. Wie allert schon gesagt hat, ebenfalls "anfänger"-tauglich


----------



## allert (15. Dezember 2010)

Das Hotel Astoria hat einen eigenen Shuttle Service und der Berninapass ist maximal 20 Minuten Autofahrt entfernt. Da kann man dann die Trails nach Pontresina oder nach Poschiavo fahren und mit der Rhätischen Bahn zurück auf den Pass. Von dort geht es dann nur noch bergab nach Livigno.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## VinschgauMTB (18. Dezember 2010)

@ *Dirtplow*: mit Jägersteig und Lottersteig habt Ihr Euch auch nicht gerade die einfachsten Trails für den Anfang ausgesucht...
Es gibt deutlich flowigere, aber natürlich auch noch deutlich verblocktere TRails bei uns hier.
Auch wir Einheimischen konnten nicht jeden Trail auf Anhieb durchfahren... also Übung macht den Meister!

Aber jetzt ist mal Skitouren angesagt


----------



## gubeck (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich war eine Woche zur Saisonvorbereitung im März in der Toscana, bei Ernesto, gebucht über ULP. Dort hats viele schöne flowige Trails, Guides für verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade. Vielleicht trifft das ja euren Geschmack. Pontresina kann ich nur bestätigen, sowohl die Strecken als auch die Preise...


----------

